# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  Κοπηκε το μπουζοκαλωδιο

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλησπέρα, έχω ένα θάμνο κοπτικό το οποίο του κόπηκε το μπουζοκαλωδιο λίγο πιο κάτω από την πίπα , μπορώ να το επισκευάσω , αν κολλήσω ένα κομμάτι...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

